# Droits d'accés Ubuntu / OS X



## Simphusband (15 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous.....

Voilà... j'ai installer un double boot ubuntu 64 / mac os X sur mon macbook. 
J'ai un petit problème, quand je suis sur Linux ma partition osX se monte sans problème, j'arriva a copier des fichiers... sauf ceux qui m'intéressent les fichier de mon home (ceux de ma session, ma musique, mes photos, mes documents....).

Si vous avez une idéee.....


Rémy


----------



## Zoidberg (17 Janvier 2009)

Hello,
Je viens de regarder et je vois sous OSX un + apres les droits des repertoires sous /Users.
il doit y avoir des acl ou un autre mecanisme propre au hfs+, faudrait peut-etre regarder par la.
Essaye un getfacl /xxx/Users/ton_user voir ce qu'il te raconte.
faudrait peut-etre aussi avoir confirmation que c'est ca et qu'ubuntu gere les acl, et surtout qu'il les gere sur du hsf+ ce qui n'est pas gagne.
ou alors je ne raconte que des conneries


----------



## trodat (18 Janvier 2009)

Sous mac os, fais cmd+I sur ton dossier d'utilisateur (ce que tu appelles ton home) et change les réglages de partage et permissions.


----------

